#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-03
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<neoraiychu> Good morning from Chicago, IL  USA!
<Parthi_> hi
<ingar195> hey
<ash__> hi
<precipi> hi
<coder_> hi
<coder_> what r u doing
<parthi> is there only one person in this hangout?
<imaginary86> Hello! All seems to work :-)
<lcastro0789> Hi! online from Guatemala ;)
<dotur> hello :)
<bsl45> hi there from Moscow, Russia
<imaginary86> Stellenbosch, South Africa!
<coder_> Hi EYERYONE :-)   ;)
<parthi> i am getting the error again and again like saying,
<parthi> "Some error exists pLease restart" or "continue to use"..
<parthi> Is that solved?
<coder_> COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOlllllllllllllllllllll
<designbybeck> QUESTION: What kind of tablet is that again?
<designbybeck> Ah Nexis
<parthi> hey its very gud to see ubuntu on nexus
<parthi> can v install python/java application in that?
<designbybeck> In the USA can you only get it on AT&T service?
<bsl45> I wonder if Toshiba AC100 is still going to be supported, it's a legit netbook on ARMv7 but its Tegra2 video support is still not there, no hardware acceleration, no suspend.
<cabbage> ahhhh
<cabbage> he's using a mechanical keyboard
<ba7a7chy> XD
<olavk2> hello everyone
<cabbage> hello
<ba7a7chy> yo
<dotur> that would be cray having ubuntu on your washing mashine
<coder_> hey Are All of u waiting for the ghangout to start
<ba7a7chy> it is great !
<ba7a7chy> I love askubuntu !
<cabbage> 13.04 will be the next LTS right?
<Linux4life> It works
<midhuno> hi all
<Luckk> Hello !
<steadramon> hi all
<Petar_> hello
<dholbach> PLEASE NOTE: if the title of the video on http://ubuntuonair.com/ does not say "Ubuntu Development Hangout with Rick Spencer" you might have to reload the page. I just updated the link.
<vaslabs> hello ubuntu people
<SSStylish> sweet...
<cabbage> thanks for the tip
<cabbage> somehow i was playing an old video
<cabbage> so now i see "this live event will begin in a few moments" right?
<Guest7680> hi
<dholbach> and we'll start in about 5 minutes
<grisoft> ca't wait
<dholbach> :)
<grisoft> can't wait
<Guest7680> hi
<ba7a7chy> 3 more min
<vaslabs> I hope will see the new kernel 3.7 in 13.04 :)
<ba7a7chy> you can have it in 12.10 with ppa:xorg-edgers
<Rugga> Hi, does anyone know the status of hybrid graphics driver development? I know Nvidia has upped their game after steam has been released for Linux
<vaslabs> but is it official?
<ANUPI> its started :)
<vaslabs> and I hope we'll see the official drivers of ATI too for the new kernel
<ANGELO> hello :P
<ANGELO> ;)
<shavit> when it will start?
<ANUPI> everybody there
<dholbach> we'll kick off in a second
<shavit> =)
<Tzem> Hello
<SSStylish_> cant w8
<ANGELO> :D
<jqmmes> does the video auto-start?
<cabbage> this is my first time watching this haha
<ANGELO> They spoke?
<ANUPI> deepak are u indian ?
<vaslabs> is it on?
<Tzem> stavros?
<ANUPI> deepak are u indian ?
<dholbach> I'll just ask a bunch of questions in the beginning, and then we get to ask your questions
<dholbach> can you please please prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<dholbach> so they're easier to spot
<ANUPI> deepak are u indian ?
<dholbach> for example: QUESTION: Where did you get the nice t-shirt from?
<ANUPI> deepak are u indian ?
<jqmmes> any way to disable the login/logout msgs in the webpage irc?
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will the search results from Amazon be disabled by deafult in 13.04?
<naveen_> hi
<avinash> when it will start
<naveen_> how much time it will take to start
<lars4mnt> @jqmmes The purple IRC icon in the corner, options and then around in the middle hide JOIN/Quit/parts
<bsl45> Come on, guys! This is not really a recruiting event or is it?
<jqmmes> thx lars4mnt :)
<bcurtiswx> everyone who has hit play before it started needs to refresh the page, we are live :)
<Manolo> Hi
<lars4mnt> you're welcome jqmmes
<xavier_> help
<JON___> started?
<coder_> how much time more
<designbybeck> Good point... in Open Source their problems are your problems! nice!
<bcurtiswx> QUESTION: Does the Valve work going on mix with the work you are doing/ your team?
<pmik76> hello everyone.. the hangout has started
<stavrosLinux> how can I ingore joins, quits?
<ZarathustraDK> Little icon in top left chat-window ---> Options ---> Hide "Join/Leave" messages
<stavrosLinux> thanks man
<khwu_> m
<bcurtiswx> aww rick, no TV? :)
<Tio> you should add applications on it the same way zorin os did. so when you install ubuntu you get a full pc out of the box, every program you need installed, everything working. this is a huge step, is why i use zorin over ubuntu.
<Joe____> When you say ubuntu on the phone, do you mean as a sort of dual boot solution, or will one be able to use the phone as a phone to make calls/take photos and so on?
<EHankinson> Please drop Unity
<ba7a7chy> no ! i love unity
<im2thk> How many developers are working on Ubuntu?
<steadramon> gah unity haters
<Joe____> Tio, I disagree, I start with the minimal install because I'd rather not have everything everyone might need installed on my machine.
<vaslabs> unity has become great
<EHankinson> Gnome with compiz
<phil____> i like unity
<lars4mnt> Just that they dropped unity 2D sucks a bit on slower hardware
<dholbach> please prefix questions with QUESTION:
<Tio> at least to have the option to install ubuntu with some deafault applications
<Tio> for developers, for normal users, etc
<Tio> so you can hose the pack that fits your needs better
<olavk2> hello, when will the livestream end?
<hackwa_> QUESTION: how will 13.04 work on windows 8 systems with UEFI ?
<EHankinson> Dual boot hackwa
<Tio> anyway, ubuntu is great. i used windows all my life and now am starting using ubuntu, or ubuntu versions like zorin os
<Tio> is great
<lars4mnt> Ehankinson hackwa_ means with secure boot stuff in uefi
<chirart> ....ubuntu everywhere... good! But... like windows maked-ing?!
<mhall119> hackwa_: I believe we have a signed bootloader for 12.10 already that works with UEFI Secure Boot
<Joe____> QUESTION: When you say ubuntu on the phone, do you mean as a sort of dual boot solution, or will one be able to use the phone as a phone to make calls/take photos and so on?
<hackwa_> nice
<ZarathustraDK> QUESTION: Will 13.04 have the new Valve-optimized Nvidia-drivers available?
<vaslabs> QUESTION: Will ATI release an official driver for the new kernel that ubuntu 12.10 and later use?
<mhall119> hackwa_: we'll have 2 options, a self-signed bootloader for OEMs that ship Ubuntu, and a Microsoft-signed bootloader for everyone else (this is my understanding anyway)
<Guest73040> yes
<Tio> a great and unique idea : sell ubuntu-usb-stick, an optimized ubuntu version for usb sticks with all it needs for a pc, major applications, etc. so people buy them , plug in any pc, and run ubuntu out of the box with everything they need. and if can be done for tablets as well.
<lars4mnt> mhall119: Or we will have to set up a CA, like the web has right now
<Tio> Another great idea : ubuntu cloud os. To access your desktop from a webpage.
<mhall119> lars4mnt: the firmware doesn't check remote CAs, so trusted keys have to be in the firmware
<hackwa_> i was planning on dumping win8 for ubuntu :)
<Guest73040> smart phone ubuntu os is a must
<im2thk> What happes to compiz now that the lead developer left canonical?
<Tio> QUESTION : when will be ubuntu cloud os ? Access your desktop from a webpage.
<lars4mnt> mhall119 Still, an unbiased signer is better than keys issued by ms. Since they don't really like linux, they may just refuse to deliver keys.
<chirart> QUESTION: Why in the last 2 releases most of users migrated from ubuntu to xubuntu? Unity? Graphical Interface?
<Invictus> Help us apple users switch to Ubuntu! I have a macbook pro 8,1 and things like wireless dont work out of the box which is so essential. Help us switch!
<mhall119> lars4mnt: I would be surprised if they did
<jqmmes> well, my ubuntu doesnt really like to have many scopes installed... dash starts to get really slow, hope you fix that for 13.04...
<mhall119> chirart: do you have any data to support "most of users migrated"?
<mhall119> jqmmes: it will be
<EHankinson> Is Ubuntu heading towards an end user system or will it stay developmental?
<Tio> QUESTION : when will be ubuntu cloud os ? Access your desktop from a webpage.
<mhall119> jqmmes: that's one of the primary reasons for the changes he mentioned
<lars4mnt> I'll hope that, mhall119. But with competitors, you'll never know for sure
<jqmmes> ok, thats good to hear!
<chirart> me, first, and all of my knowns that in the past used ubuntu, know passed to xubuntu
<Invictus> stop amazon! We are not a product to sell we are your customers dont become like google
<apt-get_install> Invictus:  +1
<jqmmes> well, they said that they wont be droping amazon...
<apt-get_install> that's sad
<xKhnum> Wayland  compositor in 13.04?
<lars4mnt> Just apt-get remove unity-lens-amazon. Done.
<Invictus> i know but voicing our opinion matters
<mhall119> the Amazon search will be there, but it will be different than it is now (all Dash searching will be)
<apt-get_install> lars4mnt: it is not just the lens
<hackwa_> no you can disable it there is an option in privacy settings
<stavrosLinux> QUESTION: wayland news ?
<notmyrealname> lens are ok, just hope we get some security
<panzerboy> hello
<lars4mnt> apt-get_install: Is there other amazon-related adware installed too?
<apt-get_install> lars4mnt: yea
<panzerboy> is he talking about Steam?
<mhall119> unity-lens-amazon provides the Amazon product results
<hackwa_> no adware
<panzerboy> (just joined the hangout)
<JON___> is there any ubuntu expert in malaysia whom I can contact with ?
<bcurtiswx> dholbach, thanks :)
<lars4mnt> apt-get_install: Oh, you mean in the launcher? That's just a shortcut. And that one does not invade my privacy.
<introspection> hello everyone
<Tashasetsuki> With valve and gaming being supported more, are viruses / spyware going to be an issue in Ubuntu like in Windows?
<panzerboy> Tashasetsuki: doubt that
<JON___> I hv been using ubuntu since 2008, I wish to promote to my alma mater
<verboso> QUESTION: what are the updates on Wayland? Is that stable enough yet?
<apt-get_install> lars4mnt: i didnt mean them
<lars4mnt> Tashasetsuki: When they ubuntu gets enough market share, sure there will be viruses. But since ubuntu is o
<lars4mnt> pen source, the bugs can be fixed quite fast.
<panzerboy> Tashasetsuki: the issue is not having games or not
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will the support for the LTS be longer than 5 years in the future?
<panzerboy> Tashasetsuki: but Linux is, by design, more secure I would say
<ba7a7chy> will there be a better support for SLI 2x and SLI 4x ? or is this an nvidia issue ?
<jvrbanac> QUESTION: Sorry if this question has already been asked already (joined late). But, what are the 3 top goals for Unity in 13.04?
<lars4mnt> panzerboy: Absolutely more secure, because a lot of people can look at the code and point out bugs.
<fox__> if there's virus on ubuntu, that virus not threaten ubuntu only, but all linux distibutions
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: will there be a better support for SLI 2x and SLI 4x ? or is this an nvidia issue ?
<Tashasetsuki> Yes, I know, that is why I was asking, Im just saying when an operating system becomes more popular, poeple will want to take advantage and try to get other peoples information.. because just like windows, we have adobe flash (or will have again I assume) and other programs like that which have the same vulnerabilities as windows
<lars4mnt> fox__: If it's an exploit in unity-related code, i think it does not affect other distros :)
<mhall119> Unity is available on other distros
<notmyrealname> So with the all the lens being added, will there also be security for those said lens? Which the amazon lens has none.
<EHankinson> Ubuntu on everything!
<mhall119> notmyrealname: currently each lens/scope is responsible for it's own security
<Erro> How will the restrictions on Ubuntu phone be? Would one need to root it?
<fox__> QUESTION: will ubuntu (espesially ubuntu server edition) add more killer enterprise solutions? such like RHEV.
<Tashasetsuki> That is my main concern, not that Ubuntu or linux would be less secure, but the proprietary programs we will be using will be just as poorly secured as the Windows / Mac counterparts..
<notmyrealname> but if its going to be defalt, shouldn't ubuntu be one responible?
<EHankinson> Will there ever be a Ubuntu media box?
<mhall119> Tashasetsuki: strong app sandboxing is one of our primary goals for 14.04, and parts of that are already being worked on for 13.04
<mhall119> notmyrealname: for defaults, yes
<cabbage> yes that will be fantastic
<notmyrealname> So why does amazon lens have none? just plan text..
<cabbage> your desktop PC in your phone
<mhall119> notmyrealname: the amazon lens sends data over SSL
<Tashasetsuki> mhall119: Fair enough.
<espnu> wait hold on, ubuntu desktop on a phone/tablet?
<Tashasetsuki> Are there any plans to work on better upgrade of video drivers or drivers in general?
<steadramon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7
<espnu> how is that suppose to work? assuming the desktop isn't touch optimized.
<lars4mnt> notmyrealname: The problem is, pictures related to your search results are sent directly from amazon servers. They may be able to reproduce your search query  with that information.
<josh___martin> QUESTION: Do you have plans to add enterprise features for servers out of "box", for example: could ubuntu completely replace Windows server and exchange, etc.
<espnu> (it's pretty hard closing apps on nexus 7, as of now)
<Dejw> ubuntu needs a closer cooperation with google to win the desktop market. chrome_os and ubuntu ... alone not big chance but together is a perfekt combo to kick billy and apple in the nuts ;)
<cabbage> espnu: yeap. the idea is you use your normal phone on to the go, and when you get to home/office you plug it into a cradle connected to a keyboard/mouse and monitor and thre's your desktop replacement
<mhall119> espnu: drag the launcher icon to the trash to close
<ba7a7chy> Becuase Nvidia kick ass :)
<espnu> hm i see
<mhall119> espnu: Ubuntu for Android assumes your phone is docked to a screen, keyboard and mouse
<ba7a7chy> edubuntu
<Kellimtai> Question about the mobile smartphone what will be about the warrenty if you want to install 14.4 ubuntu on a android os, will you need to root it befor or?
<lars4mnt> ba7a7chy: Thanks. I was thinking he was saying edge-ubuntu :/
<noneofthem> I love the fact that there are more laptops available with Ubuntu preinstalled now. ASUS is doing a great job in my opinion. What other manufacturers can we expect to release Ubuntu devices in 2013?
<steadramon> The Nexus 7 ships with a locked bootloader. You must unlock it in order to flash different images to the device.
<Tashasetsuki> Dell
<noneofthem> Yeah. I saw Dells developer laptop. Who else may we be looking at next year apart from ASUS, Lenovo, Dell, System76 and Samsung?
<EHankinson> Please make it an option.
<noneofthem> Unity is an option already.
<lars4mnt> The dev laptop from Dell with Ubuntu is more expensive than the same laptop with windows. I'm not really convinced.
<jervin_also> is Unity a delicious user experience?
<ba7a7chy> Unity = <3
<derEremit> only thing that still anoys me is click and drag: dragging some files to launcher schould reveal that window
<derEremit> apart from that i love it
<harijay> Does anybody know what the status of Project Wayland is?
<Joe____> @lars4mnt, dell redid a lot of their pricing the day they released the developer ubuntu ultrabook.  It's now about $100 less then the windows option.
<hackwa> lars4mnt : i guess thats because thay had to custom build drivers for that particular system
<Dejw> ubuntu needs a closer cooperation with google to win the desktop market. chrome_os and ubuntu ... alone not big chance but together is a perfekt combo to kick billy and apple in the nuts ;)
<noneofthem> @lars4mnt: That is not true. There was an error. The Ubuntu version is actually cheaper than the Windows counterpart
<jervin_also> I like Unity now, but the first default version wasn't user ready.
<lars4mnt> noneofthem: Okay, wasn't updated on that yet
<noneofthem> no worries
<noneofthem> Things are moving fast
<harijay> Is project Wayland coming along?
<phill1> i like unity and dash
<mhall119> harijay: prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<Nitin> What's ubuntu's plan to get to tablet markets?
<jervin_also> Anything that depends on me remembering all of the obscure software on my computer is inately flawed.
<noneofthem> Are there plans for a Surface-like device running Ubuntu?
<Joe____> I switched to xfce a few versions ago, and just took a look at unity recently.  It's looking pretty good now.
<Nitin> QUESTION: What's ubuntu's plan to get to tablet markets?
<harijay> QUESTION: How about project Wayland the X replacement . How is that coming along
<Joe____> @noneofthem - isn't the nexus 7 along those lines?
<xKhnum> Ubuntu need "speed"  so: what optimizations will be made in 13.04 (ram, cpu)?- Google Go language will be used more in Ubuntu and Python less? ( maybe for Ubuntu Software Center); Wayland compositor for better performance?  Will de a  "peformance mode" like it was  Unity 2d - (for good games  performance)
<Tashasetsuki> Are there any plans to work on better upgrade of video drivers or drivers in general?
<irv_> How long of support time will 13.04 have?
<noneofthem> Unity is fantastic. Hate having to use Windows 7 at work.
<Joe____> @harijay, your question is probably in the queue, they'll get there.
<apt-get_install> the dash is slow because of all amazon crapware
<noneofthem> @irv 18 months as it is a normal release
<ave_> you were talking about getting into development- but as a windows developer its a little overwhelming coming into the opensource world, where things seem to be a little all over the place and not very well documented- where do I even start
<Erro> Why wouldn't Canonical support the raspberry PI?
<lars4mnt> apt-get_install: False. After uninstalling that stuff, it is still too slow to be useful
<xKhnum> Unity is very good but need more speed....
<Nitin> Tashasetsuki's question +1. Should Ubuntu users ditch anything nvidia?
<daro> QUESTION: what about folders(not quicklist) in Unity like in iOS?, there's project call "drawers"...
<hackwa> i liked 12.04 more than 12.10
<espnu> unity always seems to freeze at my computer, had problems with my hard drive lately. might be caused by kernel panic, im not sure. :/
<mesirendon> I'm not totally convinced about unity. It works great, yes, but I'm using gnome3. i found it better to work.
<EHankinson> My fav is 10.04
<hackwa> 10.10 was best
<noneofthem> 12.10 is the best release so far in my opinion
<noneofthem> started with 5.04
<mesirendon> I liked 11.04
<lars4mnt> espnu: A kernel panic halts your system. It does not slow it down. Bad ram can also cause problems.
<hackwa> me with 9.04
<ZarathustraDK> X don't have a soul?
<ba7a7chy> lol x is ginger XD
<espnu> alright, sounds like kernel panic then. because everthing halts/freezes.
<noneofthem> Are there plans for a better Calendar for Ubuntu? I would love to see Google Calendar integration
<ba7a7chy> secound that !
<EHankinson> Libraries
<lars4mnt> espnu: I have also experienced those freezes, but they just seemed to disappear magically...
<popey> dholbach, probably the reason they're asking about more than 5 years is because RHEL is supported for longer :)
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Will there be a "real" integration of unity web apps or will it stay a moziila shourtcut ?
<hackwa> rhel is not free :P
<daro> ntegrate new calendar with Nitro
<mhall119> ba7a7chy: what isn't "real" about it now?
<espnu> @ba7a7chy, i think chrome was about to "allow"/"create" web apps. will see if i find it :)
<jqmmes> yeah, unity webapps is a bit useless and weak at the moment :\... at least in my opinion...
<ba7a7chy> mhall119 right now it is more of a shourtcut for firefox not a fully integrated applicattion like a notification, indicator and such
<irv_> Why do I have to setup PPA so I can install more lens? Are lens going to come in the base package?
<jvrbanac> dholbach, thanks!
<jqmmes> irv_ they said before, that the objective is to have most of the lens pre-installed by default
<lars4mnt> irv_: Plans are to bundle community lenses and install them by default
<lars4mnt> jqmmes: You beat me to it :/
<jqmmes> ahah
<apt-get_install> QUESTION: Will the better support for games and applications mean bigger malware risk? (Flash, Java in browser, etc)
<jqmmes> isnt flash pretty much dead?
<apt-get_install> jqmmes: u are joking?
<mhall119> ba7a7chy: right now it integrates with the Launcher, the HUD, the Sound menu and the Messaging menu, that's more than just a shortcut
<jqmmes> no... i wish it had died already... hate it...
<ba7a7chy> " I dont know what the question is but the awnswer is yes" :)
<lars4mnt> Flash should have been killed by html5, but the performance of html5 is too bad currently
<Tashasetsuki> apt-get_install: I asked that earlier, but they didnt answer it.. I doubt we will have issues with malware... but being a proprietary program and having the same security issues as the Windows/Mac counterparts..
<ba7a7chy> QUESTION: Are you moving tawords or away from MONO ?
<MuzZz> when do you think, a new and updated version of ubuntu will come up? probable time
<mhall119> MuzZz: April 2013 :)
<MuzZz> ohh, ty :)
<steadramon> 2013-04
<Joe____> @MuzZz, they're still sticking to the 6 month schedule, new releases in April and October, with a new LTS every 18 months.
<MuzZz> ohh thats cool :)
<MuzZz> what do you guys think, which is better, gnome classic or unity? or xfce or cinnamon for ubuntu?
<jervin_also> I'm reasonably happy with anything that lets me use my computer easily.
<phill1> for faster computers unity
<mhall119> +1 jervin_also
<mesirendon> I've used all of them... but (this is my personal opinion) Gnome 3 is working very nice to me. I liked gnome 2 and I used all those compiz effects, but I moved to the new one and I like its simplicity
<lars4mnt> MuzZz: Depends what you want. Windows-like (xfce i think) or something revolutionar (unity)
<MuzZz> for a 2 cores cpu with 2 gigs of ram
<jqmmes> @MuzZz that depends on each taste... I myself use unity, but for a lightweight desktop i also like lxde
<Joe____> QUESTION: A lot of people were excited about the new Dell developer laptop.  Any new options/cooperations we can get excited about?
<ZarathustraDK> QUESTION: Landscape would be a nice management tool for schools and libraries were it not for the steep per-machine licensing cost (105$ per machine it seems). Any plans to offer bulk subscriptions of Landscape? Make it free for private users?
<Joe____> QUESTION: Tablets rely heavily (completely) on touch interface.  I haven't used ubuntu on a touch interface at all, but what's the progress/timeframe there?
<noneofthem> What's the status on NAUTILUS? Will Canonical make their own fork?
<Tashasetsuki> Are there any plans to work on better upgrade of video drivers or drivers in general?
<Tashasetsuki> >.<
<ba7a7chy> Thats it ?!?!?
<EHankinson> Its been real
<ba7a7chy> so many questions left unawnserd :(
<Tashasetsuki> Yeah..
<MuzZz> i love ubuntu, have been using it since 3 weeks, had to reinstall it several times, because i screwed up somethings
<EHankinson> Will there be an Ubuntu media box?
<mesirendon> Please, an answer to Joe's question
<MuzZz> i QUIT MICROSOFT
<apt-get_install> EHankinson: xbmubuntu?
<EHankinson> Thanks
<EHankinson> xbmubuntu? standalone box
<mhall119> Joe____: mesirendon: Right now the focus is on reducing our system resource requirements so that it will run on tablet hardware, then we'll have a good foundation for building a touch-friendly UI
<ZarathustraDK> Thank you for the time Rick ^^
<jqmmes> its called xbmcbuntu, not xbmubuntu
<ba7a7chy> thanks !!!
<mesirendon> thx Joe
<jvrbanac> Thanks Rick and dholbach!
<EHankinson> Thanx guys
<daro_> see you guys, thx
<apt-get_install> jqmmes: okey
<ba7a7chy> bb
<dholbach> awesome session
<dholbach> thanks everyone!
<apt-get_install> bye
<ba7a7chy> what is his nick ?
<steadramon> thx guys
<Phil1> thanks
<Nitin> Thanks !
<khs> hi
<riddz17> Is Ubuntu making invasion in the mobile devices platform or support for some of the new Technologies like Gesture Control?
<saurabh> hi
<riddz17> Is Ubuntu making invasion in the mobile devices platform or support for some of the new Technologies like Gesture Control?
<H3X> There was a bug in the wubi when installing 12.10 where you cant login and it tries to force root..  so i went with 12.04 LTS and was wondering if it would still do that if i upgrade via terminal?  Because Im afraid to upgrade due to this issue
<H3X> note: when it forces root it is impossible to login
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2012-12-07
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2013-12-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-01
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-02
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> will there be a community session today?
<dholbach> yes :9
<Nothing_Much> whoa, I can actually be here today!
<wolfgang> Hi this is trial
<Nothing_Much> Hey wolfgang
<Nothing_Much> session doesn't start for another 8:55
<wolfgang> why nobody asks
<dholbach> welcome everyone
<dholbach> we're going to start in about 4-5 minutes
<Nothing_Much> woo!
<Zephyros> Hello
<wolfgang> hi
<popey> yo!
<balloons> yo-yo?
<dholbach> let us know if you have any questions
<dholbach> please prefix them with QUESTION
<dholbach> so we can more easily pick them up
<jgray> QUESTION: Are there any developments regarding the Ubuntu Phone platform?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu server platform be rolled into the convergence strategy?
<dpm> jgray, Knightmare, we'll get to your questions soon, thanks!
<hellowordl> QUESTION: What have you learned from Jolla?
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Are any of Ubuntu's mobile partners under any obligation to feed back any improvements they make back to the core project?
<wolfgang> QUESTION: What did happened to Ubuntu Edge Project
<dpm> wow, lots of good questions, you guys keep us busy!
<boghison> QUESTION: Since RTM is finished, will the desktop get a little more attention?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: How is Babby Formed? How Girl Get Pregnant?
 * akiva-thinkpad hides
<Nothing_Much> akiva-thinkpad: I think this place only allows sfw questions >.>
 * akiva-thinkpad apologizes
<jgray> Thanks!
<Nothing_Much> QUESTION: Will the Ubuntu Edge case be used by any other company who wants to make an Ubuntu Phone?
<fdassdff> QUESTION: is there any possibility of getting Dekko in a PPA for use on the desktop, like the rest of the core apps?  I'd love to test it.
<Knightmare> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu TV still a thing?
<akiva-thinkpad> Knightmare, yes; backburner
<taiebot> Question: community testing. Is there any way we can leverage the community testing to enable faster stable release? if i understand there is autopilot + QA which does manual testing. All the vivid devel-images are very stable but they do not get any of the QA work as it is only focused on rtm
<balloons> an excellent question taiebot :-)
<mhall119> balloons loves questions about community testing :)
<taiebot> balloons: i can not code but i can test
<balloons> taiebot, I would love to see a greater leveraging of the community's willingness to flash bleeding edge images. At the moment the best way to help out is to just do it and report bugs and issues as you find them. I'm hoping in the future as the QA team solidifies there process we as a community can hook into it more
 * mhall119 learned that "Jolla" is finnish for a small boat
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Are there any pressing deadlines that need to be met, that could use some shoring up by community members?
<balloons> taiebot, we had a discussion about this briefly at the last UOS
<wxlTab2> QUESTION: are any ports active? I'd love to test on my galaxy tab but the info on it is super outdated to the point that relevant files are (were) hosted on Ubuntu one.
<akiva-thinkpad> mhall119, did you know that Portage is a Canadian term for moving a canoe across land?
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: I do now :)
<wxlTab2> there's something to learn from BlackBerry: how to fail!
<akiva-thinkpad> wxlTab2, ;_;
<Nothing_Much> it's a simple process to fail
<akiva-thinkpad> If Blackberry dropped Rim and went with Linux, I think it would have attracted so much more interest.
<taiebot> balloons: so much bug triaging when we all find the same bug
<Nothing_Much> blackberry didn't update or move away from nostalgia people
<Nothing_Much> akiva-thinkpad: oh oh! if BlackBerry adopted Ubuntu Phone, that'd be amazing!
<fdassdff> QUESTION: technically I guess this isn't a question, but I came in late... did you guys mention the Padwan service yet?
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, I know!
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, could they do that; don't they use qml?
<balloons> taiebot, yes indeed. It would be better to have the test results and test in a more accessible place. This is really for lack of tools not for any other reason
<Nothing_Much> well akiva-thinkpad, blackberry uses some weird OS I've never heard of for their OS
<akiva-thinkpad> RIM I think
<akiva-thinkpad> "Research in Motion"
<Nothing_Much> research in motion was BB's former name
<akiva-thinkpad> they apparently have claimed that they perfected the mobile operating system.
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmm
<Nothing_Much> plus they continued development for Adobe Flash on mobile... *vomits*
<akiva-thinkpad> wierd
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<Nothing_Much> oh it's called QNX
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, there was a fairly long uos session on that...
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, funny enough; we all had Homestar Runner in mind when we thought of sites that still use flash.
<Nothing_Much> yeah, i had to miss that flash thing because I was training at my job
<Nothing_Much> yeah..
<Nothing_Much> I can't wait for the day Flash dies a horrible death
<Nothing_Much> but there's other sites that use Flash, but it's strictly for streaming video
<Nothing_Much> that's pretty much it
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, I disagree; I like my browser crashing.
<akiva-thinkpad> Its fun.
<Nothing_Much> if you use IE, then yeah, it can be fun crashing
<Nothing_Much> since Fx and Chromium only have the plugin crash :P
<taiebot> Question: Will app be able to open under 1 sec. For the moment it is hovering between 4 to 5 sec. Is there anything in the pipeline hardware or software which will improve app startup time?
<rael_gc> QUESTION: I got surprised how simple and nice upstart is. Since systemd is so controversial, even on Debian... any chance Ubuntu keep upstart, at least, in the next releases?
<Nothing_Much> systemd really rustles old people's jimmies
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Could your phones ever be made to use Coreboot?
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, I heard Debian forked :o
<mhall119> rael_gc: it will be better for us to switch to systemd as soon as we safely can, otherwise it's just more work for us
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Can the Ubuntu SDK work on 15.04/unity8 yet?
<dholbach> on vivid that's the unity8-desktop-session-mir package
<Nothing_Much> akiva-thinkpad: by a bunch of old hippies that dislike change
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, mmmm maybe. Its a bit more sophisticated. SystemD is being given a lot of control by the system
<Nothing_Much> that's funny considering how many people WANT control over their system
<Nothing_Much> *systemd
<akiva-thinkpad> I think people fear that, and would rather that programs be smaller, and more focussed.
<akiva-thinkpad> Nothing_Much, well its either one big umbrella app, or many small targetted apps.
<akiva-thinkpad> afaik
 * akiva-thinkpad is not an expert
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<Nothing_Much> the shell, yes
<Nothing_Much> aww
<wxlTab2> QUESTION: python support in the SDK? pretty please?
<akiva-thinkpad> wxlTab2, its there, sort of
<wxlTab2> explain? I couldn't find it
<akiva-thinkpad> wxlTab2, the tests are written in python, and there is syntax highlighting
<akiva-thinkpad> no autocomplete though afaik
<akiva-thinkpad> wxlTab2, in the core apps; there is a folder called "tests"
<akiva-thinkpad> you cd into that, and run autopilot3
<akiva-thinkpad> its also built with the project
<akiva-thinkpad> the project templates also contain tests
<justcarakas> Is somebody workin on porting the spotify QML client to ubuntu touch ?
<akiva-thinkpad> I'm working on a plugin that will allow you to run the tests from the sdk.
<wxlTab2> why are the two languages suggested c++ and js?
<akiva-thinkpad> wxlTab2, suggested where?
<wxlTab2> oh developer.Ubuntu.com or wherever it is
<akiva-thinkpad> Javascript is similar to QML
<akiva-thinkpad> maybe that is what it means
<akiva-thinkpad> c++ is qt so
<wxlTab2> maybe. I honestly haven't dug deeper
<akiva-thinkpad> wxlTab2, hang out in #ubuntu-app-dev
<akiva-thinkpad> wxlTab2, and if you are a redditor, subscribe to r/ubuntuappdev
<wxlTab2> already there, idling
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<ahayzen> justcarakas, there is a spotify QML client?
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<taiebot> QUESTION: will qt 5.4 make it in 15.04?
<akiva-thinkpad> taiebot, 5.4 is out?
<akiva-thinkpad> Whats the changelog?
<taiebot> akiva-thinkpad its in RC at the moment
<wxlTab2> well popey point anyone you know that has this deep knowledge at me and I'll do everything I can! I'm patient :-)
<taiebot> akiva-thinkpad http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2014/11/27/qt-5-4-release-candidate-available/
<wxlTab2> unfortunately I already tried to ping the maintainer :-(
<dpm> http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/AboutUs
<mhall119> ahayzen: cutespotify
<mhall119> I think Elleo ported it from Meego to Ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: How does DPM pronounce Postgresql? It sounds Spanish/Portuguese.
<ahayzen> mhall119, ooo interesting
<mhall119> akiva-thinkpad: it's probably Catalan :)
<balloons> ^^ :-)
<akiva-thinkpad> just my luck :P
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, just roll all of the R's.
<balloons> hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
 * akiva-thinkpad doesn't know either.
<akiva-thinkpad> Coreboot boots pretty insanely fast.
<akiva-thinkpad> yes popey is on the ball
<mhall119> I know running QtCreator on Mir/Unity8 is an early target
<mhall119> zbenjamin might know more about that
<akiva-thinkpad> WHAT?
<akiva-thinkpad> They put a java vm in a click package?
<akiva-thinkpad> rofl
<mhall119> just because you *can*, doesn't mean you *should* :)
<akiva-thinkpad> Lol
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Next Canonical Event?
<dholbach> popey, dekko daily build: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/dekko-daily
<mhall119> QUESTION: what happened to popey's cat? It's not an Ubuntu Hangout without popey's cat :(
<dholbach> mhall119, the cat was there in the beginning :)
<justcarakas> QUESTION: can you also use and external sqlite database ?
<mhall119> ah, I was listening but not watching, carry on
<mhall119> justcarakas: what do you mean by "external" here?
<zbenjamin> mhall119:  i know nothing about running QtC on Mir/Unity8 :/
<old_guest> QUESTION: if I buy an ubuntu phone, which will be the advantages of using Ubuntu on computer (unity7). There will be some type of interaction between the two? Or we just have to wait for unity8 for desktop?  Thank's
<mhall119> zbenjamin might *not* know more about that
<taiebot> Question: Will there be a way to create apps via bookmarking a website?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Why does qtcreator tell me that it can find no valid kits for creating the Go Applications? Where can I grab these kits from?
<justcarakas> mhall119 a file provided in my click package
<mhall119> taiebot: essentially yes, there's a template in the Ubuntu SDK where you just give it the URL and it'll build a webapp Click package
<ahayzen> justcarakas, localstorage uses sqlite
<mhall119> justcarakas: yes, and as ahayzen mentioned the build-in Qt/QML LocalStorage already uses one
<justcarakas> but can you populate the local storage with a sqlite db file ?
<mhall119> U1DB technically uses sqlite too, but it abstracts it behind a schema-less interface
<taiebot> mhall119: that is quite a pain. I should be able to set as an app any website
<mhall119> justcarakas: I believe you can use the same sqlite db file
<justcarakas> ok thx :) mhall119
<taiebot> mhall119 may be a scope could do this but i am not sure
<mhall119> taiebot: there has been discussion about making an easy way to do that, if you're interested in building such a thing go for it
<taiebot> popey: yes!!! please
<mhall119> yeah, webapps can be a bit more complicated than just a bookmark, but you can start with that
<dholbach> zbenjamin, do you know about go kits?
<mhall119> good show guys!
<taiebot> Thank you for your answers!!
<mhall119> always make jose happy :)
<popey> that was awesome
<dpm> o/
<Knightmare> Bye
<dholbach> thanks everyone! :-)
<popey> so many good questions
<ahayzen> thanks popey dpm dholbach :)
<dpm> indeed, really good questions today
<wolfgang> sorry I missed it  because of some homeworks
<wolfgang> see you next meeting
<dholbach> fdassdff, I'm working on the dekko daily build - https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/+recipe/dekko-daily has the details
<dholbach> some things still need to be fixed there
<fdassdff> Awesome, thank you!
<dholbach> once it's done I'll transfer it over to the dekko team so they can take care ofit
<dholbach> of it
<bprs> QUESTION: When will netatalk be upgraded from 2.x to 3.x?
<mhall119> bprs: the live broadcast is over, if you have questions you can ask them in another channel (#ubuntu-touch for phone, #ubuntu-app-dev for SDK, #ubuntu-desktop for desktop and #ubuntu-devel for anything core)
<AndrMatr> Are people on here?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-03
<mili123> hello there!
<dholbach> good morning
<dx\s> I am on Chrome OS!
<Ubuntu1_> hello
<Ubuntu1_> anyoine here  ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-04
<dholbach> good morning
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Why do you guys rock?
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-05
<awkwardtechdude> Hello
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-on-air 2014-12-06
<neopsyche> helo
#ubuntu-on-air 2015-12-01
<pavak> Shouldn't the live streaming start by now?
<popey> No, it's usually at 16:00 UTC
<popey> But we're not having one this week.
* popey changed the topic of #ubuntu-on-air to: Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || *** No Q&A today! *** || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/OWD4uc || Ask your questions at ubuntuonair.com || Follow us on Twitter: https://twitter.com/UbuntuOnAir || Subscribe to our YouTube Channel: http://youtube.com/UbuntuOnAir ||
<pavak> ohh ok
<dragonbite> :)
<dragonbite> Is there an UoA session today?
<dragonbite> I only see the video for last week's (11/24)
<mweber> The welcome text says no... :(
<dragonbite> Ah... that's been updated since the last time I was logged on (kept refreshing the page)
<PrimitiveTech> dpm: Is there no Q& A today ? Why ?
<k1l> Welcome to Ubuntu on Air! || *** No Q&A today! ***
<dpm> we'll be back next week :)
<PrimitiveTech> dpm: You still haven't answered - Why there's no q&a this week ?
<PrimitiveTech> Also there is nothing "scheduled" for next week in the google calendar, either.
<dpm> PrimitiveTech, everyone was busy today, that was simply it
<dpm> we should have a recurring event on the schedule. If it's not on for next week, we'll make sure we fix it, so thanks for the heads up!
<PrimitiveTech> right Ok. Will this happen, again ?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-06
<carmack> Hi
<carmack> hi
<dholbach> starting in 38m
<sudosundu> Hi
<sudosundu> Happy
<giwrgos> hello to all
<dholbach> hey hey
<dholbach> starting in a few!
<giwrgos> yeap
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<popey> hello
<fairphone2> QUESTION: Can community ports devices use Nokia HERE service location?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, hi
<danw_> QUESTION: Is there a demand for a non-coding participants into the Ubuntu project? If so, where can they contribute their time?
<dholbach> starting in a sec
<dholbach> starting!
<fairphone2> QUESTION: Any news on the devices that will be capable of runnig snappy based images?
<giwrgos> dholbach, heyyyyyyyyy
<voiture_> QUESTION: when ota 15?
<dholbach> If you're new to this, please prefix your question with QUESTION: so we can more easily pick it up. Thanks!
<dslul> voiture_, we don't even have ota 14 yet :)
<dslul> QUESTION: I find sometimes on launchpad links to documents that provide insights on the development of projects like mir and unity8. Is there a place where I can find the link to all of those, to get a broader understanding of these projects?
<giwrgos> that guy with the blue eyes is looking at my soul :P
<voiture_> QUESTION: are all silos safe to install on tablet?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> QUESTION: So I read recently that Canonical is going to sue a Euopean cloud comany, any comments to do with that?  Also is this the first time that Cannial is going to sue someone, because I don't remember reading anything about  that beore.
<mhall119> #ubuntu-ubuntu-team
<dholbach> #ubuntu-community-team
<dholbach> #ubuntu-ubuntu-ubuntu!
<dholbach> <3
<danw_> QUESTION: Is there a plan to eventually freeze Unity 7 at its most stable point, so all the efforts are focused on Unity 8? Or would Unity 7 be somehow continued indefinitely, regardless of years of never ending effort to start with Unity 8?
<mike_> hello ,  what about  a  ubuntu  smartwatch  ?
<depressionite> QUESTION: My girlfriend doesn't like my ubuntu phone because it hasn't facebook messenger. I'm afraid she can end our relationship. Where we can find girls that like ubuntu phones?
<sethj> QUESTION: Are there any plans for a US Ubuntu phone? It feels like I've been waiting forever :(
<guiverc> QUESTION: Unity 8 is using GTK+ or Qt framework/toolkits? (sorry haven't looked at it; but previews look more like Qt & not GTK+ based)
<dslul> guiverc, it uses qt
<guiverc> thanks dslul
<dslul> qml for the ui
<guiverc> sure looked like it; plus means its close to phones etc.
<sergiqp_> QUESTION: Is there any project about making a shortcut's OSK for UT?
<depressionite> QUESTION: It's been almost 2 years since the launch of the first ubuntu phone, but there still some lag on the system. Apps still take "sometime" to launch, why?
<sethj> is the fairphone an official port?
<popey> its a community port
<guiverc> already answered !
<popey> join #ubports to find out more
<sethj> thanks
<dslul> depressionite, I investigated a bit on this, it looks like most of the overhead is in the qmlscene runtime that interprets qml code, I hope that moving to newer versions of Qt that are optimized for embedded we will see some improvements
<danw_> QUESTION: Unity 8 - will scopes be actually any better than lenses on Unity 7? As far, as I am concerned the Unity 7's experience of searching for any online content was a disaster (i.e. utterly irrelevant/embarrassing search results). Is the current experience of your proving that there is some hope to see some more polished experience?
<dslul> just my opinion btw
<guiverc> thanks mhall119
<popey> \o/ mzanetti
<depressionite> QUESTION: The new app drawer means that App Scope is going away?
<danw_> I'd have to slice open my Samsung Note 3 - it is my pretty little pet; no spare funds for a Nexus ;)
<sergiqp_> With a shortcut's OSK I mean something similar to emoji's OSK, without using any physical keyboard.
<depressionite> QUESTION: Christmas is coming. What's your whishlist?
<guiverc> QUESTION (unimportant thought):  LXDE (GTK2+) moves to Qt; now Unity8 -> Qt5 .. yes understand b/c of phone,  but what about my old ubuntu apps (using GTK+) ..  are they being moved; or are we to adopt Qt based apps (eg. liferea -> akregator etc)  [or just put more ram in our system to keep gtk+ & Qt libs in memory & use both)
<hiseni> QUESTION: Any news on Canonical will try to join  Google Summer of Code mentoring organizations tis year?
<danw_> QUESTION: Any predicted default apps for Unity 8?
<depressionite> QUESTION: Where's Nicholas Skaggs?
<guiverc> i've never felt snow anytime; let alone christmas (which is in summer here)
<popey> http://amzn.eu/fAfdRlb
<danw_> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu stop shipping all the fonts by default? E.g. a user in the UK will stop having to deal with removing/hiding all the non-latin fonts? Even the evil overlords from MS seem to have dropped this nifty habit of throwing all the world's fonts in your face (or so I have been told, it well might have been a lie. A beautiful lie)
<popey> :D
<depressionite> QUESTION: How Brexit could affect ubuntu?
<davmor2> depressionite: why would it canonical is global as is the ubuntu community?
<guiverc> fyi:  by LXDE I meant lubuntu.
<mivoligo_> Ubuntu, watch > https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cy07xpwXgAAndHl.jpg
<popey> haha
<danw_> The desktop it sir, good sirs
<guiverc> QUESTION (tongue-in-cheek i think) any plans to get the 'desktop that can't be named" moved to Qt too & off its new GTK3? keeping Michael's all 'ubuntu same look & feel' mentioned aim
<sergiusens> mhall119 he's in CDO
<sergiusens> mhall119 juju QA iirc
<guiverc> also I mean ubuntu-mate ; using term from ubuntu-podcast
<danw_> I can't spell today, where is more coffee when you need it
<danw_> Guys, there is a dog that wants to have a walkie outside
<mhall119> she's so loud
<guiverc> :) @ danw_
<guiverc> I think moving fonts is easy; and they don't take that much space anyway.
<guiverc> :s/moving/removing/
<danw_> The dropdown is a real first world issue of mine, I know it is a bit sissy
<guiverc> give a great answer to Brexit & you could get job offers from UK govt.
<kristbaum> QUESTION is there a reason why the targetet bugs for OTA 14 are so low?
<guiverc> 17.04 Ubuntu-MATE is on GTK3; I sure won't speak to martin.
<danw_> I WANT UBUNTU MARTIN. I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT IT IS
<guiverc> ubuntu-MATE ; running joke on ubuntu-(uk)-podcast
<dholbach> danw_, http://ubuntu-martin.org/ :)
<depressionite> Thank you for your answers! Have a nice holiday. I'll try to be ubuntu next year as well! bye
<guiverc> also systemau (podcast) refers to it as ubuntu-martin.. a listener created the website
<popey> thanks everyone!
<guiverc> thanks folks.
<kristbaum> nice hollidays everyone! :D
<dholbach> thanks a lot everyone!
<carmack> quit
<aadithya> is ubuntu os for phones dead?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-07
<gabis> QUESTION: Are there any plans for an ubuntu phone next year?
<dholbach> we had the Q&A yesterday
<gabis> QUESTION: Are there any plans for an ubuntu phone next year?
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-08
<rohit> hlo
#ubuntu-on-air 2016-12-09
<elopio> kgunn: I will send you the link to join the hangout ~10 minutes before we start.
<elopio> let me know if you need something else from our side.
<kgunn> elopio: nope that will be great...i just need to setup a little with the camera
<CoderEurope> Who is doing the Ubuntu On air today ?
<CoderEurope> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGsA55RvqLI
<elopio> CoderEurope: yes, we'll be there soon.
<elopio> kgunn will show Unity8.
<CoderEurope> kgunn, Is that kevin gunn ?
<kgunn> it is
<CoderEurope> kgunn , I put you on the subreddit :) https://redd.it/44c5z0
<kgunn_> elopio, so i'm here actually
<elopio> kgunn_: I've just sent you the lnk
<CoderEurope> 3 minutes to go ..
<CoderEurope> elopio: ?
<la_juyis> CoderEurope: hello!
<la_juyis> we're starting :D
<CoderEurope> hiya
<CoderEurope> I see the stream !
<eyescream_> QUESTION: what is classic?
<kyrofa> eyescream_, just desktop ubuntu
<kyrofa> eyescream_, as opposed to one based on snaps
<eyescream_> thanks
<kyrofa> (e.g. ubuntu core or ubuntu personal)
<kgunn_> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1o-jKITqUxRsujmN3OwRj3wRnn6dgblKuvrhKjeN8-Wc
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: kgunn, When realistically do you think we shall see Unity 8 in a Long Term Release ?
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, i.e. as the default?
<CoderEurope> right.
<eyescream_> kgunn_: You need permission to view the doc
<CoderEurope> I cannot open that document ...
<eyescream_> You need permission  Want in? Ask for access, or switch to an account with permission. Learn more
<DaveGinBoav> QUESTION for snap - read sand-box, right?
<CoderEurope> I see the doc.
<kyrofa> DaveGinBoav, I'm not sure I understand the question
<WLBI> I really like that Unity8 especually on my Phoen and tablet, but I can't use it on the desktop with Ubuntu 16.04. WHen I choose Unity 8 to login, the desktop freeze at login, I just can reboot
<eyescream_> QUESTION: is it safe to install unity8 snap? will it mess with my os?
<CoderEurope> CoderEurope: kgunn, Give me an example (in IRC) of that 'bitch of a bug' for Unity 8 that is bottle-necking development ?
<CoderEurope> guess I am asking - what is the worst Unity 8 bug ?
<Blue2> Will you be able to force server side decorations on client side decoration on apps?
<eyescream_> QUESTION:what laptop is it?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Will you be able to force server side decorations on client side decoration on apps?
<Blue2> QUESTION: Is a juju-like graphical interface (or something else) planned to see and manage dependencies and interfaces on snappy?
<WLBI> QUESTION: Is it possible to run a server with snaps. Apache, FTP, E-Mailserver..
<kyrofa> WLBI, definitely!
<kyrofa> WLBI, check out the nextcloud snap for an example
<la_juyis> WLBI: you mean if all those snaps exist?
<la_juyis> Blue2: with snaps you shouldn't have dependency problems :)
<kyrofa> Blue2, snaps include their dependencies, so such an interface probably isn't realistic
<la_juyis> Blue2: and there is the software center that should allow you to install snaps as well (at least in classic)
<CoderEurope> I was looking for a bug to fund - no one mentioned one.
<Blue2> I know, but it has interfaces and will have some dependencies in UI Toolkits
<la_juyis> Blue2: ubuntu-core images should instead have a web interface - snapweb, from where you can install new snaps
<WLBI> la_juyis: yes, snaps for apache2 and FTP
<kyrofa> Blue2, ah, then really for interfaces then (including the content interface which is how snaps can sort of depend on each other)
<WLBI> I don't know how to list all snaps. I foudn out: sudo snapfind $
<eyescream_> QUESTION: can we install install unity8 snap session on M10 tablet?
<eyescream_> bq
<WLBI> It shows a big list, but no apache
<DaveGinBoav_> #QUESTION if in 18.10 LTS UNITY 8 Iis working in snap along with other snaps how do you deal with matters that need to communicate between each distint snap environment?
<la_juyis> WLBI: not in stable, at the moment (have tried snap find apache, for example :))
<kyrofa> WLBI, there's no standalone apache snap right now. There are various web applications that are snapped though (like nextcloud) which bundle apache
<WLBI> snap find apache shows no apache snap
<Blue2> Those are big glasses! kinda cute
<kyrofa> Blue2, mine? Thanks!
<la_juyis> WLBI: right - you can also use the unofficial site: https://uappexplorer.com/
<cyn> I have a question: Will this talk include information about how unity8 is tested? e.g. user testing, GUI testing, or whether there unit tests are also used for the back-end? Thanks
<la_juyis> Blue2: kyrofa: we can do a session on those, too :P today elopio is without, that's a pity!
<kyrofa> DaveGinBoav_, snapd has a concept of "interfaces," which is a way for snaps to communicate
<kyrofa> DaveGinBoav_, but in a confined manner
<la_juyis> cyn: we're covering that :)
<Blue2> kyrofa: 8) :P
<WLBI> sudo snap install apache2
<WLBI> error: cannot install "apache2": snap not found
<la_juyis> DaveGinBoav_: interfaces would be like plugs to have two different snaps talk to each other
<eyescream_> QUESTION: is it possible to install unity8 on other distro that support snaps? like maybe arch
<DaveGinBoav_> thanks
<Blue2> QUESTION: Will a snap based ubuntu make distribution-upgrades easier and safer than now? (My dad got the frustrating login loop after upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04)
<la_juyis> WLBI: right, it doesn't exist yet as a snap standalone - it's currently being delivered along with other software (as part of the snap) such as nextcloud, like kyrofawas saying
<la_juyis> Blue2: it's the idea, yes :) upgrades are transparent to the user
<WLBI> la_juyis: oh I see, now I got it... :-) Thanx
<la_juyis> WLBI: np :)
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: The wiki page of 'known bugs' [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8Desktop ] just goes to the Unity8 bug list - is this correct for the 'known problems list' or is there another page that needs linking to the one a gave ?
<la_juyis> cyn: if you have any specific questions, do raise your arm!
<scopes> These videos are awsome! We need on for Scopes as well
<davmor2> elopio: move the mouse to the bottom right hand corner then top right bottom left top left, that should then calibrate the mouse so you can hit the whole area of the screen
<elopio> davmor2: nice, thankyou.
<kyrofa> davmor2, hahaha, only you would know that
<andy-k> QUESTION sorry, quite late to the stream. Will the default unity8 session eventually be deployed via snap package on all platforms?
<kyrofa> andy-k, indeed!
<DaveGinBoav_> pardon my cynicsm. i am old school, but all this sounds like re-inventing the wheel and when finished it will go round like the old wheel :)
<cyn> thanks @la_juyis, I haven't experience in the ubuntu development process (although I have been using it for years) and I'm in general interested in the QA processes used
<WLBI> QUESTION: Is teher any buglist for Ubuntu Touch OTA 15? The one for OTA14 https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/14 - But 15 doesn't exist.
<scopes> QUESTION: Laptops with unity8  will have gestures capabilites? Like macOS has with macbooks (Swipes, multi touch...)
<WLBI> I mean milestones, not buglist ;-)
<kyrofa> DaveGinBoav_, heh, which part? unity8? snaps?
<DaveGinBoav_> both
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: So do we need a separate wiki page for Known Unity 8 'highlighted bugs' doing for 'testing' and guidance ?
<la_juyis> cyn: yes!! we want you!
<la_juyis> :D
<Blue2> ok :D
<Blue2> Dirty cow? :P
<kgunn_> CoderEurope, we try to stick to launchpad bugs in order to not create a wiki...and then have to keep that updated
<DaveGinBoav_> exit
<DaveGinBoav_> quit
<kgunn_> i will say that we do use another meta project to kinda collect things we "care about"
<kgunn_> one sec lemme grab a link
<kgunn_> if you follow this meta project
<kgunn_> https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image
<kgunn_> the milestones have the top bugs we're targeting for the next milestone
<kgunn_> in this case...next milestone is p2
<eyescream_> QUESTION: what is a good laptop or a good video card to run unity8 on?
<kgunn_> eyescream_, mainly make sure you are running freedrivers
<kgunn_> mir relies on kms/drm gfx stack (think freedesktop.org)
<kgunn_> ...mir also runs on android drivers..but i digress
<kgunn_> so for sure intel gpu gfx stacks are solid for u8/mir
<andy-k> QUESTION kgunn, can you make any comment on progress with nvidia and the esgl support?
<eyescream_> thanks kgunn_
<kgunn_> the free drivers for nv and amd have had issues in the past...as they're not well maintained
<kgunn_> andy-k, i can say that we've been working with them very close with them, we have a mir functioning on some early version drivers
<andy-k> kgunn_ you guys are super amazing, thanks
<kgunn_> modulo  some issues we've reported back to them
<andy-k> ... i have maxwell hardware, and unity8 blows up pretty easily, but unity7 won't run on nouveau
<andy-k> thanks everyone for starting this testing day a little earlier! it was great to finally ask a question in IRC
<thibran> QUESTION: Right now starting a application on unity8 is quite slow (as on Ubuntu Touch), any improvements on that front for the next months?
<kyrofa> thibran, to be clear, are you asking about starting apps in unity8 on a desktop, or phone?
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: General Question: Has 'Desktop Development' for Unity and Ubuntu in general slowed down this year (?) - Give us a picture of how things are looking ?
<thibran> I would like to know if the start-up time will be reduced on the desktop (but I'm interested in the phone too)
<kgunn_> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/mir-snaps/
<CoderEurope> kyrofa: See you soon - I shall miss those glasses :)
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, you know it
<CoderEurope> QUESTION: (funnies) What happened to kgunn's beard - did it go for Movember ?
<Blue2> CoderEurope: Kyrofa took it
<WLBI> Well done! :-)
<CoderEurope> haha !
<la_juyis> I was late :(
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, his wife told him no
<la_juyis> next year it shall be mine!
<kgunn_> CoderEurope,  spousal approval rating was very low
<la_juyis> OH NO! how do they date!
 * la_juyis is a moutache lover
<CoderEurope> fair enough kgunn, good presentation BTWay.
<la_juyis> *moustache
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, kgunn_ I'll admit I miss it, too
<CoderEurope> kgunn loses his beard in Ubuntu - if it affects one - it affects us all :)
<kgunn_> lol
<la_juyis> I'll raise a bug, you put "it affects me too"
<la_juyis> :P
<la_juyis> j/k, j/k
<kgunn_> ok...disappearing...will reappear in moment
<CoderEurope> Hey in other news - I hear Trisquel has gone with Mate as a D.Environment. +1
<CoderEurope> anyway - good show guys :)
<kyrofa> Thanks CoderEurope!
<CoderEurope> kyrofa: I dont want to pry but are you Spanish or Portugese ?
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, italian
<CoderEurope> oh ok thats good !
<CoderEurope> I had a friend in 2014 from southern Italy (he was on the bottom of the foot near the sea).
<CoderEurope> kyrofa: Did you ever go to a Linux User Group in Italy, where you are ?
<kyrofa> CoderEurope, haha, I'm afraid I misunderstood-- I live in the states
<CoderEurope> oh ok. figures that you 'made it'.
<CoderEurope> anyway kyrofa bye byes .. have a good day :)
<CoderEurope> o/
